

Passive income sources (summer 2015) - kirk21

What is your source of passive income? Context: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;0zjoKp<p>My sources: automated Twitter&#x2F;Facebook pages about popular TV shows and am working on a tool for freelance devs (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.recurvoice.com)<p>Earlier editions of this topic:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7094402<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6661536<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=4639271<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=387789<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5903868
======
andersthue
Base income from [http://www.watermark-image.com](http://www.watermark-
image.com) \- it makes some thousands every month.

I am using the income to build a SaaS app for my new working method called
TimeBlock that helps Makers & Managers work better together and deliver a
better product to their customers while being transparent and sleeping better.

Currently it is making 490$ in MRR from 4 customers with a total of 10 users.

Read more at [http://timeblock.com](http://timeblock.com)

------
ancymon
How automatic Twitter/Facebook pages give you income?

~~~
kzisme
I'm curious as well...

~~~
mtmail
I imagine (but don't know) a tweet whenever an episode is aired and a link
either going to a product or affiliate page. E.g.
[https://twitter.com/hashtag/tvshowtime?src=hash](https://twitter.com/hashtag/tvshowtime?src=hash)

~~~
kirk21
Yup, that is it. Affiliate links include T-shirts, books and posters. Only
makes me +-40 USD a month but it is something.

------
endriju
In 2014 I have worked on [http://exmerg.com](http://exmerg.com) but it wasn't
until recently for it to start generating some passive income. Still, the
infrastructure costs (AWS) are higher than the revenue, so money wise the
balance is passive (not counting the hours spent building the service which I
could use for client work).

The positive side effect of building it was having additional source of
motivation to learn new things in various fields like UI/UX design, cloud
services, business operations and other SaaS related stuff.

The main lesson it taught me was how much hidden work needs to be done to
attract users and monetize a web service. I think a start-up that would make
it easier to deploy, maintain and monetize web services would be an
interesting one.

------
kabalweg
My site
[http://www.tattoofontgenerator.net/](http://www.tattoofontgenerator.net/)
currently make $2/day in Adsense revenue. The site is a year old and traffic
is growing.

------
KG1
Could you go in further detail about the automated social media pages?

~~~
kirk21
Affiliate links including T-shirts, books and posters. Only makes me +-40 USD
a month but it is something.

